# Waikoloa to Hilo- need help designing the route



## hsintang (Apr 7, 2008)

After deal with the stress of switching flights from ATA to United and paid $$$, I am back to the fun part, planning the trip.  We will stay in Waikoloa for 5 nights and Hilo for 2 nights.  
The drive from Waikoloa to Hilo is not short and we are traveling with 2 kids, so would like to make several stop for sightseeing.  I would like to get some suggestions in terms of where to stop and the route (our rental car is not a 4-wheel drive). 

Thanks in advance,

Yvette


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Apr 8, 2008)

Look at the map in Hawaii Revealed. I think you can go east towards or through Waimea and then down the coast to Hilo. Not short, but a lot shorter than going through Kona and around.
Liz


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 8, 2008)

You've got three routes you can take.  The "north" route would be through Waikoloa and down the Hamakua Coast, entering Hilo from the north.  The second is across the Saddle Road, entering Hilo from the west.  The third is to go around the south end of the island, passing through Kona and the Volcanoes National Park, entering Hilo from the southwest.

There are stops along all three routes; what will work best will depend on the interests of your kids and how long you want to drive. The north route takes you past a number of waterfalls.  The Saddle Road allows you to go to the visitor center for the telescopes and bring you into Hilo past Rainbow Falls and Boiling Pots.  The south route gives you Kona, South Point, the black sand beach and Punalu'u, and the Volcanoes National Park.

The Saddle Road is the poorest quality road, but if you have all day to drive it's very doable.  The north route is probably quickest.


----------



## hsintang (Apr 8, 2008)

If we choose to stop by Weimea, will we be able to visit the water falls?  or we have to go the north route to visit them.  We will take the south route back to  Kona to catch the 9 PM red-eye flight.:zzz: 

Yvette


----------



## Avery (Apr 8, 2008)

I would recommend trying to work in a stop at Akaka Falls outside of Hilo. Hopefully Steve or someone else can tell you where it is, but I think it's on the same North route as Rainbow Falls and Boiling Pots. fwiw, we found Rainbow Falls a bit disappointing when we were there during the summer, but it's a quick photo stop. Boiling Pots was a fun rock-scramble for the kids, but Akaka Falls is a great paved walk/hike through intensely fragrant flora to see the falls, with a few neat short trails off the beaten path for the kids to explore.

We didn't get to Saddle Road, maybe next time. We took the South road to get from Kona to Volcano National Park, we found the north road more interesting (but we did spend an overnight at VNP).


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 8, 2008)

hsintang said:


> If we choose to stop by Weimea, will we be able to visit the water falls?  or we have to go the north route to visit them.  We will take the south route back to  Kona to catch the 9 PM red-eye flight.:zzz:
> 
> Yvette



from Waimea the main road across the island is the north route.  You can also get to Saddle Road from Waimea by going a bit south on the Mamalahoa Road.  

From the Waikoloa resort area, you can get to both the north road and Saddle Road by going straight upcountry through Waikoloa Village until you hit the Mamalahoa Highway. Turn right on Mamalahoa. First you will reach the intersection with Saddle Road. If you don't turn onto Saddle Road you can continue to Waimea. Beyond Waimea, the Mamalahoa continues as Highway 19 and is the north road. 

If you tell us a bit more about what your kids ages are and what their interests are, we can probably give you some better advice.  If they are science types, the Saddle Road gives access to the visitor center for the Mauna Kea telescopes.  There are also some great perspectives of lava flows; there's one stretch where the lava flow goes right over a stone wall that runs parallel to the road.

The Saddle Road brings you into a Hilo just a bit south of Boiling Pots and Rainbow Falls.  The Saddle Road is Highway 200. As you enter Hilo on the Saddle Road, there is an intersection where Highway 200 goes to the left (Kaumana Drive), and the main road becomes Highway 2000 (Puainako Street). If you stay on 200 you will go right past the road to Boiling Pots and the entrance to Rainbow Falls. 

You can also get to Boiling Pots and Rainbow Falls easily from the Mamalahoa Highway by turning left onto Highway 200 as you come into Hilo.

If you want to go to Akaka Falls park, then you will want to take the Mamalahoa out of Waimea instead of Saddle Road.

******

You should pick up a copy of the Big Island Revealed guidebook. It is by far your best reference for trip planning.


----------



## Werner (Apr 8, 2008)

If you take northern route to Hilo you pass some attractions that take time to see but can be easily reached while you are staying in Waikoloa, like the Historic Parker Ranch (Hawaiian Cowboys) and Waipi'o Valley.  I suggest visiting them on a loop along the northern Kohala Coast returning along the mountain road (rt 250) from Hawi.  The mountain road passes through the heart of Hawaiian cattle country and is a great ride.

If you cover these attractions from Waikoloa then the remaining route to Hilo has a couple of interesting attractions, Akaka Falls and the Hawaii Tropical Botanical Gardens which is along the scenic Old Highway.  The coastal setting of the Garden is spectacular.   The kids may not care about the flowers but the rain forest environment is stunning.

If you decide to go to Mauna Kea, go from Hilo.  The Saddle Road is newly paved almost all the way from Hilo to the mountain road turn-off and is an easy 40 minute ride.  A very nice driving loop from Hilo is rts 130 and 137 to the Kapoho Tide Pools and then follow 137 all the way down to where it meets 130 again for the return trip, (or do this as a long route to Volcanoes National Park from Hilo).  This may be the prettiest shore route on the Big Island.  There are thermally heated swimming holes (not exactly necessary in Hawaii but fun for the kids), tree tunnels and beautiful shoreline scenery.  

On the southern return route be sure to include the black sand beach at Punalu'u to see the turtles sunning themselves on the beach and to snorkel with them and then stop at the Punalu'u Bake Shop 

As mentioned above, the Ultimate Guide discusses all these attractions.


----------



## hsintang (Apr 8, 2008)

OK.  Lots of info for me to digest...  My kids are 6 (girl) and 12 (boy).  Our rental car is NOT a 4 wheel drive.  Does that eliminate some tour spots? Since we will be staying Hilo area for 2 nights (BTW, anyone stayed in Art and Orchids B&B before?).  We will probably have some freedom to visit the surrounding areas during ~ 2+ day period.
I am thinking to visit Akaka Fall, Botanical Gardens, Macadamia nut factory (can probably squeeze more spots) during the first day.  Volcano Park, and Winery, dinner at Kilauea Lodge for the 2nd day.  The last day driving back to KOA, we will stop by the pxxx bakery, black sand beach, maybe even swing back to Costco to pick up some last minutes gift :whoopie: before our red-eye flight.
Thanks again for all the helpful suggestions!!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 9, 2008)

hsintang said:


> OK.  Lots of info for me to digest...  My kids are 6 (girl) and 12 (boy).  Our rental car is NOT a 4 wheel drive.  Does that eliminate some tour spots? Since we will be staying Hilo area for 2 nights (BTW, anyone stayed in Art and Orchids B&B before?).  We will probably have some freedom to visit the surrounding areas during ~ 2+ day period.
> I am thinking to visit Akaka Fall, Botanical Gardens, Macadamia nut factory (can probably squeeze more spots) during the first day.  Volcano Park, and Winery, dinner at Kilauea Lodge for the 2nd day.  The last day driving back to KOA, we will stop by the pxxx bakery, black sand beach, maybe even swing back to Costco to pick up some last minutes gift :whoopie: before our red-eye flight.
> Thanks again for all the helpful suggestions!!



OK - if there is night lava viewing available that is one must see.  Your kids will remember that for the rest of their lives.  Viewing the lava at night is so incredibly better than any other time that there just isn't any comparison.  Build your schedule around that.  Since you're staying at a B&B in the Hilo area, you can take luxury of doing night viewing and be back at your place at a reasonable time - you don't need to feel rushed getting out to wherever the lava is flowing.

You're going to return on the south route, so that means you cross over to HIlo on the Mamalahoa or via the Saddle.  I'd probably to the saddle, with a side trip to the Mauna Kea visitor center.  Again, getting that close to the telescopes will probably be memorable.  I would stop by Boiling Pots and Rainbow Falls as I came into Hilo.

The next day I would go to Akaka Falls.  I absolutely loved the Botanical Gardens when we visited, but I think most 12-year olds and 6-year olds would find it BORING!!!!  But maybe your kids would enjoy it.

After doing Akaka Falls I would hed out on the Puna Coast, taking the road as far as I could until I reached the spont where it was cut off by the lava flows.  Again, that's kind of cool and I think it would be the kind of thing kids would like to see - here's this road and all of a sudden it's covered by lava.  And all of the houses beyond are gone - burnt and/or covered by lava.  Along the way I would stop at some of the locations where there are heated springs that flow into the ocean.  They're great for relaxing.

That night I would do the lava hike.  The next day I would visit other parts of the Volanoes Park - see the lava tubes, drive around the crater, etc., then in the late afternoon I would start heading over to Kona. If you're planning to visit Punalu'u Beach and Punalu'u Bakery, be sure you leave early enough to do that.  Make sure you check the closing time on the bakery.

If you want to spend more time in the Park, then build your first full day around visiting the Park, finishing up with lava viewing that night.  Then the last day, pick up Akaka Falls, the Puna Coast, Punalu'u Beach and Punalu'u Bakery.


----------



## Dollie (Apr 9, 2008)

*Because of the changing conditions due to the current erruptions*

Because of the changing conditions due to the current erruptions (Health Threat Closes Hawaii Volcanoes National Park), you should check with the park service before touring any of the areas around the valcanoes.


----------



## debraxh (Apr 9, 2008)

If you take the Hamakua coast route I would recommend stopping at Laupahoehoe point as well.  It's beautiful and the park has a big grass area for the kids to run around and blow off some energy.

My daughter was around 11 when we went to the botanical gardens and she liked it.


----------



## hsintang (Apr 9, 2008)

I also got the suggestion of stopping Laupahoehoe point from the B&B owner in Hilo. Sounds like a good place to extend the legs and take photos.

I hope the Volcano park will reopen soon, otherwise, we will be so sad  

We are leaving next Monday and Thanks everyone for your valuable suggestions.  A lava hike at night sounds great; I hope it doable after dinner at Kilauea Lodge.


----------



## DonM (Apr 10, 2008)

Werner said:


> If you cover these attractions from Waikoloa then the remaining route to Hilo has a couple of interesting attractions, Akaka Falls




If you do visit Akaka Falls, you'll pass a little town center that you can't miss very close to the falls. It has maybe 6 or so businesses, one of which is a restaurant (maybe called the sandwich stop?) that sells homemade icecream to die for. May I suggest either the Coconut or Ginger- better yet both!!!


----------

